# reseal my own alcove seams?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all-

We are over in Ireland now. With a leak. Not good!

After a week of rain, I opted to bring the camper in for a water ingress check.

Of course... they found some water coming in. We had 50% + damp readings in one spot along the wall very close to the front corner of the alcove. 

They said it's probably the seams that have never been resealed. It's a 17 year old camper and everything else is dry. Eura mobil! 

These are the older style seams which connect the side of the camper to its roof.

I'm wondering if this sort of job could be a DIY job. I bought some mastic tape from the outfit. Their bill to fix would be 600 - 700 euro. 

Shall I post some photos of what I'm talking about?

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Just following up with the progress: I've figured out what the name of these are: the rails. 

I need to reseal the rails. I've got W4 mastic tape. And I've found a how to guide.

The damp is oddly only on the bottom of the alcove area. Not so much in the walls. 

50% + on the under bedding boards, and 25% on the walls.

My big question: If I reseal the rails and fix the leaks... will I cause problems by not drying everything out first? I'm in Ireland and drying things out is rather difficult here!


Awfully quiet around here these days... is everyone out in their camper having a good time?? I hope not!!  

Thanks-
Matt


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Matt. Personally I would say that the first thing to do is stop any more water getting in, so yes, resealing the rails would be the first priority. Once it's water tight then, hopefully, it will dry out, particularly if you are still thinking of heading for Morocco!

Once you get a bit of dry weather then get the windows and vents open to let the air flow which will help with the drying process.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Today is the day we'll start the job. We'll take some photos along the way and upload.


----------

